# Aussies smashed to f^ck by India.



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 4, 2019)

India break records and Australia’s resolve on day two of the fourth Test

It doesnt really get any better.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> India break records and Australia’s resolve on day two of the fourth Test
> 
> It doesnt really get any better.




Pretty funny to hear a Brit applauding India for anything, especially over Australia, considering that you enslaved and tormented India for a generation, even building the railroad there just so you could get troops around the country faster for greater control and misery of the people, just like you tried to pull here against the colonists until we handed you your ass and when Great Britain wasn't doing that, they dumped all their human trash on Australia.  Another mess Western Europe and especially England made of the rest of the world.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 4, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> considering that you enslaved and tormented India for a generation


And you owned black slaves.  Why were you an evil slave owner, cracka?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 4, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > India break records and Australia’s resolve on day two of the fourth Test
> ...


Did those miserable bastards tax the Indians for salt?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 4, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > India break records and Australia’s resolve on day two of the fourth Test
> ...


The Uk enslaved India for a lot more than a generation you ignorant fuck. And I sort of think I can support anyone I choose to. Go and play with play doh you thick fucker.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > considering that you enslaved and tormented India for a generation
> ...




I never owned any slaves, jackass.  And don't pretend you even know my race.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 4, 2019)

They taxed our tea, that’s why we beat the shit outta them.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




Congratulations, Taint!  I knew that but was trying to be nice (you know how us republicans HATE everything!) and just wanted to see if you'd actually ADMIT IT.  And you did!  Fell right in face first.  Guess that's what sucking dick does to you.  Another great clusterfuck for the British to be proud of.  Oh and you of course.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 4, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> They taxed our tea, that’s why we beat the shit outta them.




Thanks for the total rewrite of history.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 4, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > They taxed our tea, that’s why we beat the shit outta them.
> ...


Incorrect!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 4, 2019)

Britian had to drag a kicking and screaming India into civilization.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 4, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Britian had to drag a kicking and screaming India into civilization.


It was not their place to do so.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 4, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> I never owned any slaves, jackass.


Of course you did. Just like that idiot said earlier, how Tommy tormented India. Wait, that idiot was you.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 4, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Right, asswipe.  I have a six-eight hour long documentary on the war and you think it was all over just some destroyed tea?  That was merely just one major event of many in the culmination of the war.  Don'tcha just love armchair internet historians?  OK, child, you want to be treated like a kid, here is a kid's history synopsis of the Revolutionary War:

American Revolution Worksheets & Facts For Kids


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > considering that you enslaved and tormented India for a generation
> ...



Two wrongs make a right.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I never owned any slaves, jackass.
> ...




I don't see the "Fort,"  I don't see the "Fun", so you must be an Indian like Pocahontas? 

Another crackerhead jackass that doesn't even know that Britain brutally ruled over India for TWO HUNDRED YEARS!  Here, I'll try to edumacate you a little if that is even possible.

British Rule in India - British Rule over India, British Colonialism     in India, India under British Rule, British Rule History in India


----------

